# Berghütten zum Abgewöhnen



## Stefan_SIT (17. August 2005)

Die meisten Hütten, in denen ich auf Touren oder Alpenüberquerungen Station gemacht habe, sind mir in guter Erinnerung geblieben. 
Doch welche habt ihr als so richtig schlecht empfunden? Ich fange daher mal mit meinem schlechtesten Hüttenerlebnis an:
Eine echte *"Hütte" zum Abgewöhnen * war das *Rifugio Viola * an der Auffahrt zum Passo Val Viola! Von Arnoga kommend wollten wir dort einkehren und etwas trinken. Es hätte uns schon zu denken geben sollen, dass wir die einzigen "Gäste" waren, die sich gegen 10:30 Uhr am letzten Donnerstag dort einfanden. 
An der Auffahrt zur Hütte kokelte ein älterer Mann an einem Gussofen und wies uns beim Absteigen mit barschen Worten an, unsere Bikes in einen selbstgebauten Ständer zu stellen: "Bikes da!!!". Wir stellten unsere Räder ab und setzten uns an einen der Tische. Der alte Mann kokelte weiter ...
Ich ging hinein in das Haus, an und in dem irgendwie alles verwohnt, ungepflegt und schmutzig wirkte, um sowas wie einen Innenraum zu suchen. Ein paar auf der Treppe sitzende Kinder zeigten auf eine Tür, an der "Cucina" stand. Vorsichtig steckte ich meinen Kopf hinein. Auf einem Schemel vor dem Herd stand eine ca. 1,40m kleine Oma und rührte mit beiden Händen kraftvoll und unter Einsatz des gsamten Körpers in einem riesigen Topf - dem Geruch nach könnte es Wäsche gewesen sein.
Skeptisch geworden bestellte einen Tee und einen Cappucchino - so viel konnte da eigentlich nicht schiefgehen, wir waren ja schließlich noch in Italien. Die alte Dame bestätigte meinen Wunsch mit einem Kopfnicken.
Ein paar Minuten später wußte ich, dass ich mich mit meinem Optimismus, das nicht viel schiefgehen konnte, getäuscht hatte: mein Kumpel bekam seinen Tee in einem weißen 0,15L-Plastikbecher serviert - alles noch einigermaßen im grünen Bereich.
Mein Cappucchino kam in einem schnapsglas-großen Plastikbecher, in dem in Krankenhäusern Tabletten verabreicht werden. Die Farbe meines Cappucchino deutete auf alles hin, nur nicht auf ein italienisches Getränk. Der Geruch ließ erahnen, dass das Wasser aus dem großen Topf stammte, in dem das alte Mütterlein ... s.o.
Als "Löffel" hatte sich der Hüttenwirt ebenfalls etwas sehr Ausgefallenes einfallen lassen. Warum sich dem Spülzwang aussetzen, wenn doch an den Bäumen kleine Äste wachsen? Gesagt, getan - einen Ast vom Durchmesser 0,5cm vom Baum pflücken, auf 8cm Länge kürzen, in den Plastikbecher stecken, fertig ist der Löffel vom Modell "Back to the roots".
Die Bedienung, dem Aussehen nach die Tochter der alten Dame, fragte dann auch ganz vorsichtig an, ob denn 2,-  für diese kullinarischen und design-technischen Offenbarungen in Ordnung seien. Aus Angst, etwas Falsches zu sagen oder mit dem Herrn des Hauses Streit zu bekommen, bestätigten wir vorsichtshalber schnell mit einem Kopfnicken und bezahlten sofort.
Nach ca. 5 Minuten Aufenthalt saßen wir wieder auf unseren Bikes und fuhren hinauf zum Pass - nicht ohne uns immer wieder nervös umzublicken ...   

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn jetzt einer glaubt, ich hätte den Cappuchhino getrunken ...


----------



## Fetz (17. August 2005)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass wir unsere Route noch kurzfristig geändert hatten - das Rifugio Val Viola war als Übernachtung eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Watt (17. August 2005)

Ich hatte -Gott sei Dank- noch kurz vor dem AlpenX von den Verhältnissen auf dieser Hütte etwas gelesen. Eigentlich war Viola zur Übernachtung fest eingeplant. Man ahnt aber im vorbeiradeln auch schon einiges. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen weiterzufahren und den knapp einstündigen Abstieg vom Passo di Viola noch durchzuziehen. Auf schweizer Gebiet läßt sich super in dem Rifugio Saoseo CAS (Richtung Sfazu/Poschiavo) nächtigen (http://www.sac-bernina.ch/htmls/index2.htm).


----------



## Superfriend (18. August 2005)

Moin Leute!
Fubbes und ich waren letztes Jahr auf dem Rifugio Val Viola, inklusive Übernachtung. Kann die Erzählungen von Stefan so bestätigen. Habe den gleichen Cappucchino bestellt, bekommen und ... sogar getrunken!
Als wir dort übernachtet haben, waren noch ca. 30 andere Gäste auf der Hütte. Für diese 30 Menschen standen genau ein Waschbecken und eine Toilette zur Verfügung - und damit sind die sanitären Anlagen, die das Rifugio Val Viola zu bieten hat, auch schon erschöpft.
Achso: Die 30 anderen Gäste waren italienische Schulkinder zwischen 10 und 15 mitsamt zweier Lehrer. Diese pubertäre Gemengelage war gelinde gesagt relativ wusel- geräuschintensiv. Wir durften in einem Durchgangszimmer schlafen, durch das ca. 15 dieser 30 Menschen schlapppen mussten, um zu ihren Betten zu kommen.
Außerdem bemerkenswert: Wir kamen um 16 Uhr an, es wurde uns aber erst um 18 Uhr gestattet, die Hütte zu betreten.
Positiv zu vermerken dagegen war das Abendessen: Kaninchengulasch (wir haben nichts von dem verstanden, was uns so im Laufe des Abends erzählt wurde, aber kulinarisch erfahren wie wir nunmal sind, haben wir uns das dann so zusammengereimt), mitsamt jeder Menge Wein...
Insgesamt fanden wir es aber so schlimm nicht. Wir haben die Sache humorvoll als kleines Abenteuer verbucht und uns am nächsten Abend im wirklich erstklassigen Val Rezzalo im Rifugio La Baita verwöhnen lassen.
Fazit: Fürs Val Viola braucht man ein ganz gutes Nervenkostüm...


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (20. August 2005)

ach zum glück gibts noch abenteuer;-).
schlechte erfahrungen mit hütten hab ich noch nicht gemcht, ausser bei den preisen


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2005)

Mir hat es im Rif. Val Viola 2001 sehr gut gefallen.
Trotz der besagten Äste  als Kaffeelöffel

wir hatten damals 60000 Lire all inkl. bezahlt. d.h. inkl. Essen (Polenta, Gullasch, Bratwürse, alles aus grßen Pötten für den ganzen Tisch gemeinsam) Rotwein, Kaffee, Gühwein, Grappa...
das Frühstück habe ich danach aber nicht mehr gebraucht, sah eh nicht wirklich toll aus.
Die Hütte ist einfach und rustikal, Betten aus dem letzten Krieg, Decken eben so alt und seit dem wohl auch nicht mehr gewaschen 

Aber das macht ein Abenteuer aus. Was willste auf nem Alpencross mit Wellnesshotel, Pool und 5-Gängemenue? Hauptsache trocken und kein Frost.

Wenn der Preis stimmt darf´s auch mal etwas einfacher sein...  

anbei die Dusche an der Hütte und besagte Kaffeelöffel inkl. Tasse


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Als "Löffel" hatte sich der Hüttenwirt ebenfalls etwas sehr Ausgefallenes einfallen lassen. Warum sich dem Spülzwang aussetzen, wenn doch an den Bäumen kleine Äste wachsen? Gesagt, getan - einen Ast vom Durchmesser 0,5cm vom Baum pflücken, auf 8cm Länge kürzen, in den Plastikbecher stecken, fertig ist der Löffel vom Modell "Back to the roots".



Vielleicht hat er die Geiz ist Geil Werbung gesehen und sich gesagt:
Bin doch nicht blöd.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (21. August 2005)

Ich muss Carsten recht geben. Es ist eine rustikale Hütte, wenn man etwas anderes als Standart will, kann man es hier erleben..
Das mit den Stecken find ich eigentlich eine orginelle Idee... wer hat dort nicht Kaffee getrunken und ein Foto davon gemacht ??


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. August 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat es im Rif. Val Viola 2001 sehr gut gefallen.
> Trotz der besagten Äste  als Kaffeelöffel
> wir hatten damals 60000 Lire all inkl. bezahlt. d.h. inkl. Essen (Polenta, Gullasch, Bratwürse, alles aus grßen Pötten für den ganzen Tisch gemeinsam) Rotwein, Kaffee, Gühwein, Grappa...
> das Frühstück habe ich danach aber nicht mehr gebraucht, sah eh nicht wirklich toll aus.
> ...


*Grundsätzlich * habe ich auf einem Alpencross kein Problem mit "_Wellnesshotel, Pool und 5-Gängemenue_", das andere Ende der Extremität muss es jedoch nicht sein. Die Zweige fand ich ja auch eher witzig als abstoßend. 2001 ist schon etwas her und vielleicht war das Rifugio Val Viola damals noch akzeptabel?! Der Anspruch "Hauptsache trocken und kein Frost" ist ganz nett, aber wenn ich ihn ohne großen finanziellen und körperlichen Aufwand erhöhen kann, mache ich das dann auch. 
Einige Höhenmeter weiter unten war die Baita Altumeira. Ich war nicht drin und weiß auch gar nicht, ob sie überhaupt bewirtschaftet ist. Im Nachhinein habe ich mich jedoch geärgert, diese Alternative nicht gecheckt zu haben. 
Anyway - ich werde zukünftig einen großen Bogen um das "Rifugio" Val Viola machen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> anbei die Dusche an der Hütte und besagte Kaffeelöffel inkl. Tasse


Dusche? Ich hatte dort eine eigene Badenwanne! 
Ich bin da wirklich eine Runde drin geschwommen. Geschätze Temperatur: 10 Grad.






Ich fand die Übernachtung abenteuerlich und würde auch nicht mehr dort absteigen. Aber wie Superfriend schon sagte, gestört hat es uns auch nicht. Man muss es einfach mal erlebt haben.

Will nicht mal jemand die Liste fortsetzen? Einen sehr unsympatischen Eindruck hat die Rifugio Fraele auf mich hinterlassen, obwohl ich dort noch nicht übernachtet habe.

Daniel


----------



## Superfriend (22. August 2005)

Als etwas zweifelhaft erschien mir vor ein paar Wochen das Rifugio Fanes. Klar: Das Ding ist traumhaft gelegen und sicher sauber und komfortabel. Aber doch auf der anderen Seite auch einfach ziemlich teuer und total vertouristikt: Die Massen werden mit Bussen zur Pederühütte gekarrt oder gar per Jeep bis zum Rifugio Fanes.

Vielleicht könnte das daneben gelegene Rifugio La Varella (so heißt es doch?) die bessere Alternative sein.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. August 2005)

La Varella-Hütte ist sicherlich noch die "ursprünglichere" der beiden Schwestern dort. Allerdings wirst du im Fanesgebiet vergeblich versuchen den Touriströmen zu entgehen. Ist halt zu bekannt (leider auch bei den Italienern !) und zu einfach erreichbar....


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Will nicht mal jemand die Liste fortsetzen? Einen sehr unsympatischen Eindruck hat die Rifugio Fraele auf mich hinterlassen, obwohl ich dort noch nicht übernachtet habe.Daniel



Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, wir sind dran vorbeigefahren.....wenn man aber die Schotterstraße Richtung Torre di Fraele nimmt wo es dann später hinunter nach Valdidentro-Isolaccia-Bormio geht, dann kommt nach dem See auf der rechten Seite ein weiteres Rifugio....hab mir leider nicht den Namen gemerkt, sah aber einladend aus.

Zum Rifugio Fraele.....darüber habe ich in einigen Wandereforen üble Sachen gelesen! Schmutzig, ungenießbares Essen, unfreundlich.....

Ich kann aber zwei Pensionen zum Abgewöhnen beisteuern, beide in Isolaccia kurz vor Bormio: zum einen "Hotel Gardenia", Zimmer war Wochen vorher reserviert, dort angekommen hatten die aber keine Ahnung wer wir sind, hatten wohl die Reservierung verbummelt; unfreundliches Angeblaffe, schließlich wurde uns das wohl letzte freie Zimmer des Hauses zur Verfügung gestellt: eine Kammer unten im Keller ohne Fenster direkt an der Wand zur Tiefgarageneinfahrt, eng, dunkel,laut, 35 Euronen-nein danke!!

Also weiter ins Dorf, in der "Pension Edelweiß" ein Zimmer&Frühstück für 30 Euro, kein Problem, nehmen wir! Super geräumiges Zimmer mit allen Schikanen, der Hammer am nächsten Morgen: Frühstück bestand aus 2 Brötchen, Butter, Marmelade. Auf Nachfrage wurden uns genervt genau 2 Scheiben Schinken&Käse und 2 Eier gebracht die dann mit 9 Euro pro Person   extra berechnet wurden!!!!!!    

Abzocke vom feinsten, nie nie nie nie nie wieder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, wir sind dran vorbeigefahren.....wenn man aber die Schotterstraße Richtung Torre di Fraele nimmt wo es dann später hinunter nach Valdidentro-Isolaccia-Bormio geht, dann kommt nach dem See auf der rechten Seite ein weiteres Rifugio....hab mir leider nicht den Namen gemerkt, sah aber einladend aus.


Das Ding heißt Villa Valania. Habe dort übernachtet, war gut. Nicht preiswert aber auch nicht teuer. Ich habe diese Übernachtung bereits einigen hier im Forum empfohlen.

Daniel


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2005)

Supi, danke! Hatte fest vor, dort nächstesmal zu übernachten und meine unverschämten Landsleute drunten im Tal links liegen zu lassen. Jetzt weiß ich, daß sich - übernachtungsmäßig - die Abfahrt nach Valdidentro nicht lohnt.Lieber oben bleiben. Thanx!


----------



## Kleinblattagent (22. August 2005)

Hi,

Dreizinnenhütte letztes Jahr bei meiner Dolomitenrunde:

Was nun folgt ist wieder ein neues Kapitel in meinem Buch: Hüttenromantik
Vielleicht ging ich auch von meinen am Vortag (Rifugio Valparola) durchaus positiven Eindrücken einer Hüttennächtigung einfach von falschen Voraussetzungen aus.
Das erste war der unbeschreibliche Tumult im Gastraum, obwohl eigentlich nicht viel los war. Dann wußte die neue Bedienung nicht, wie sie mir eine Rechnung ausstellen sollte (Es mußte vorab bezahlt werden). OK, Schwamm drüber, sie war halt neu. Nach der Frage, wo ich denn mein Fahrrad unterstellen könne, sagte mir so ein Schnösel doch tatsächlich: Hinten, auf der Terrasse. Ich wollte erst fragen, ob er mir dann sein Saisonlohn geben wolle, wenn es geklaut würde, aber das verkniff ich mir dann. Man(n) war ja freundlich. Nach einigem Hin und Her durfte ich es dann im Werkzeugschuppen abstellen. Na bitte, geht doch. In dem 9m² großen Zimmer standen zwei Doppelstockbetten, von denen ein unteres bereits belegt war. Wir bleiben aber zum Glück nur zu zweit auf dem Zimmer. Mir wäre es sowieso ein Rätsel gewesen, wie man auf so einem begrenzten Raum mit vier Personen samt Gepäck hätte nächtigen sollten. Schon mit unseren beiden Rucksäcken war kaum mehr ein freies Plätzchen in dem Raum zu finden.
Dann gab es keine Dusche. Bei meinen bis jetzt getätigten Hüttenübernachtungen gab es überall eine Dusche. Das mußte wohl Zufall gewesen sein und ich bin sicherlich auch nicht verwöhnt. Ein Waschraum mit drei Zweierwaschbecken. Kein warmes Wasser! Wie sollte ich mich hier nur halbwegs wieder geruchsfrei bekommen? Wer schon einmal in einem Wassertretbecken unterwegs war, kann sich ungefähr ein Bild von der Wassertemperatur machen. Ok, ich war ja hier immerhin auf 2400 Meter. Da muß man eben Abstriche machen. Also, waschen in Etappen. Ich bin ja keine Memme, aber das ging zu weit. Das Problem ist einfach mit diesem ars..kalten Wasser den Schaum aus den Haaren zu bekommen. Mein Waschnachbar kapitulierte bei den Haaren. Da es noch nicht einmal einen Trockenraum gab, mußte ich die Wäsche meiner völlig durchgeschwitzten Sachen wohl auf morgen vertagen. 
Gleich neben unserem Zimmer lag der große Schlafsaal, der gerade von ca. 25 lärmenden italienischen Teenies gestürmt wurde. Na klasse! Das wird wohl die erste Nacht werden, wo endlich meine Ohrenstöpsel zum Einsatz kommen würden. Das Abendessen war OK. Die Lautstärke, Dank der italienischen Teenies aber nicht! Da ich mit Halbpension gebucht hatte, konnte ich bei jedem der drei Gänge zwischen drei Sachen auswählen. Trotzdem, 50 waren dafür entschieden zu teuer. Die Truppe im Schlafsaal nebenan verhielt sich später, oh Wunder, äußerst leise.

Fazit: Auf der Dreizinnenhütte geht es zu wie auf dem Jahrmarkt der Massenabfertigung. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich lieber noch einmal in der Lavaredohütte übernachten. 

OK, verglichen mit dem was Stefan erzält, war das wahrscheinlich noch purer Luxus. Aber für mich war das schon ziemlich daneben. 

           Gruß

             Michael


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gab es keine Dusche. Bei meinen bis jetzt getätigten Hüttenübernachtungen gab es überall eine Dusche. Das mußte wohl Zufall gewesen sein und ich bin sicherlich auch nicht verwöhnt.


Das war wohl wirklich Zufall. Die meisten Berghütten haben eben keine Dusche, obwohl diese auf den Bikestrecken mittlerweile Standard ist. Ich erkundige mich bei der Tourplanung immer vorab hier im Forum, ob es eine Dusche gibt. Gelegentlich geht es dann auch mal freiwillig ohne (z.B. Lamsenjochhütte).
Allerdings sollten die Hüttenbetrieber doch merken, dass der Wasserverbrauch bei diesen Waschtrögen deutlich höher ist, als mit einer gezielten Dusche - zumindest, wenn man eine Ganzkörperwäsche durchführt.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. August 2005)

Das da ist der Waschraum, die Dusche (die grüne Schüssel auf dem Boden hinter dem Mülleimerchen links) und die Toilette auf der Nuvolau-Hütte. Wassertemperatur gibt es genau ein: eiskalt.
Die Hütte hat zwar eine exquisite Lage, denn das 360° Panorama ist einfach toll, aber es bedarf einer gewissen Überzeugung (und Härte), sich bei Regen und Sturm sich diesen Bedingungen auszusetzen. Zumal die letzten 150 Höhenmeter (für unsere Truppe) nicht fahrbar waren (weder bergauf noch bergab). 
Die Preise haben einen gewissen "Höhenzuschlag", was man zum Teil auch verstehen kann. Verpflegung und sonstige Unterbringung waren aber ok.


Kelme


----------



## ultraschwer (22. August 2005)

Ja dann will ich euch meine Erfahrung in der Carschinahütte nicht vorenthalten:
Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber hat sich trotzdem so zugetragen.

Der Hüttenwirt (HW) war in der Gaststube zugange während irgendwelche Mädels seine Küche schmissen.
Arbeiten sah ich ihn nie. Er kraulte seinen Köter und schwärmte nur ständig von einem Puch Geländewagen (Mercedes G) den er sich bald kaufen werde.

Nach Studium der Karte bestellte ich eine Suppe, wobei meine Mitreisenden
sich einen Gulasch mit Nudeln kommen liesßen.

Die Suppe war leer, der Mitreisende satt und noch ein Haufen Nudeln übrig.
Diese Nudeln hab ich dann angefangen zu essen. 
Dies sah der HW, sprang auf mich zu, riss mir den Teller mit Nudeln unter der Nase weg und meinte was von "jaja Suppe bestellen und dann Nudeln essen wollen, dann geb ich sie lieber meinem Hund"

Ich war etwas sprachlos und auch sauer (auch auf meinen Mitreisenden,da es ja seine Nudeln waren und er sich schon wehren hätte können)
aber auch reichlich perplex. (war halt noch etwas jung und grün)

Heute würde ich dem Wirt seine Nudeln aufsetzen...

War vor einiger Zeit nochmal auf der Hütte, ohne etwas zu bestellen und es
war noch derselbe Wirt.

Ob er sich seinen Puch GW gekauft hat weiss ich nicht, aber ich hab ihn nicht weiter finanziert.

Wie gesagt heute täte mir das nicht mehr passieren, aber es ist schon erstaunlich was dieseer Ar... sich so erlaubt hat.


Gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## Fetz (22. August 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding heißt Villa Valania. Habe dort übernachtet, war gut. Nicht preiswert aber auch nicht teuer. Ich habe diese Übernachtung bereits einigen hier im Forum empfohlen.
> 
> Daniel


Ich war einer davon und wir haben es nicht bereut: Mit ca. 60  für Halbpension nicht ganz billig, aber das Essen war klasse. 
Zimmer gehen so; mein Platz im oberen Stockbett hat leider dazu geführt, dass ich die halbe Nacht Angst hatte, aus der Koje zu fallen...

Fetz


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war einer davon und wir haben es nicht bereut: Mit ca. 60  für Halbpension nicht ganz billig, aber das Essen war klasse.
> Zimmer gehen so; mein Platz im oberen Stockbett hat leider dazu geführt, dass ich die halbe Nacht Angst hatte, aus der Koje zu fallen...
> Fetz


Ich habe vor einer Woche in der Villa Valania übernachtet und fand es ziemlich klasse. Für 60,- /pro Person (wobei ich schon das Gefühl hatte, der Preis wurde mit dem Daumen gemacht) bekam ich mit meinem Kumpel immerhin ein wirklich nettes Doppelzimmer, die Saunanutzung am Abend war inklusive und zum Essen konnte ich vier Gänge aus der Speisekarte wählen. Die Bedienung und das Personal überhaupt waren ausgesprochen freundlich, das Frühstück italienisch einfach. Ich würde die Villa Valania weiterempfehlen!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (22. August 2005)

Ok, hier mal mein Senf! Eine superschöne Hütte, von der Lage her ist die Aueralm oberhalb von Bad Wiessee (Tegernsee). Aber der Wirt ist zum  :kotz: Der mit seinen blöden Verbotsschildern!! Z. B. gleich wenn man ankommt. Biker absteigen sonst,... (eine Zeichnung darunter wo einer am Galgen hängt). Dann: Keine verschwitzten Rucksäcke und Trikots auf die Bänke oder gar auf den Tisch legen! Mann, mann, mann, die Hütte liegt echt schön, aber ich versuch es echt zu vermeiden dort einzukehren, bei dem doofen Wirt. Wer die Aueralm kennt, weiß wahrscheinlich wovon ich rede, oder?

Da fahr ich lieber auf die Kreuzberg- oder Gindlalm, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Auf der Gindlalm kann man sich reinsetzen, wir kommen Mittwochs auch immer erst recht spät an (so gegen acht abends und später) und da kocht der Wirt noch immer sauber einen auf. Spiegeleier mit Speck, Brotzeitteller , usw.. Nach ein paar Halben und ein paar Flaschen Rotwein gehts dann so ab elf abends wieder Richtung Heimat, ohne irgend ein Gemecker oder sonst was! Ok, wir sind da mittlerweile auch Stammgäste! Aber das sollte man einfach mal gesagt haben.    

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort oben (mittwochs)!


----------



## reiner (22. August 2005)

> Aueralm oberhalb von Bad Wiessee (Tegernsee)


 Da muss ich dem Vorredner recht geben. Der Wirt stänkert gern rum. Wenn vorauszusehen ist, dass viele unterwegs sind, dann brauchst eh nicht auf die Aueralm fahren, denn da verbringst du deine Zeit dann bloß mit Anstehen. Der Wirt soll Ende dieses Jahres aufhören. Mal sehn wies dann weitergeht.

Servus


----------



## Fetz (22. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor einer Woche in der Villa Valania übernachtet und fand es ziemlich klasse. Für 60,- /pro Person (wobei ich schon das Gefühl hatte, der Preis wurde mit dem Daumen gemacht) bekam ich mit meinem Kumpel immerhin ein wirklich nettes Doppelzimmer, die Saunanutzung am Abend war inklusive und zum Essen konnte ich vier Gänge aus der Speisekarte wählen. Die Bedienung und das Personal überhaupt waren ausgesprochen freundlich, das Frühstück italienisch einfach. Ich würde die Villa Valania weiterempfehlen!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Die Sauna? Da gab's 'ne Sauna??
Das hat uns keiner verraten...


----------



## teleho (22. August 2005)

Aber auf ner richtigen Hütte darf man sich nicht beschweren wenns keine Duschen gibt! Klar sollte nen ordentlicher Waschraum schon sein, keine Frage, auf so was Vergameltes hab ich auch keinen Bock. Aber ab ner gewissen Höhe ist das mit dem Wasser halt nen Problem. Wem das was aus macht, der darf halt nicht auf ner Hütte übernachten. Mit Katzenwäsche wird man den Geruch schließlich auch los. Zum Abhärten würd ich vorschlegen mal in nem Winterraum zu schlafen. Da muss man Schnee schmelzen um Wasser zu haben, und da das ewig dauert verwendet das ganz sicher niemand zum Waschen


----------



## Stevan (22. August 2005)

> Aber auf ner richtigen Hütte darf man sich nicht beschweren wenns keine Duschen gibt

Genau, das ist nämlich eigentlich normal. Bis vor 15 Jahren gabs praktisch niemals Duschen auf Berghütten!
 Was mich nur extrem nervt ist, dass man oft sehr schwer Infos über Hütten bekommt, ob die Duschen haben. Sonst kommen die für mich nämlich nicht in Frage auf Transalp, weil ich einfach gern abends geduscht und in frischen Klamotten rumsitzen mag und schlafen.

Im Rif. Fraele ist das Bad sehr schön, die Zimmer ok, aber das Essen war nicht berauschend (der Wirt kochte uns Spaghetti mit Dosensoße und Gulasch mit Polenta, Speisekarte gibts nicht und Verständigung nur it. und wortkarg).


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sauna? Da gab's 'ne Sauna??
> Das hat uns keiner verraten...


Also die kenne ich auch nicht   



			
				Stevan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf ner richtigen Hütte darf man sich nicht beschweren wenns keine Duschen gibt! ... Aber ab ner gewissen Höhe ist das mit dem Wasser halt nen Problem. Wem das was aus macht, der darf halt nicht auf ner Hütte übernachten.


Wie weiter oben gesagt, ich brauche im Waschtrog bei einer ordentlichen Wäsche erheblich mehr Wasser, als in der Dusche. 
Ich beschwere mich aber auch nicht. Vorher hier im Forum informieren und es erwartet einen auch keine Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sauna? Da gab's 'ne Sauna??
> Das hat uns keiner verraten...


Aus dem Schankraum gehst du nach unten und hast (fast) alles, was der Sauna-Fan braucht: eine Sauna für 4 - 6 Personen, einen Ruheraum, eine Kalt-/Warmwasserdusche mit 6 seitlichen Düsen, eine Fitnessturm, einen Ausgang nach draussen, einen Aufenthaltsraum mit Fernseher, weitere Nasszellen zum Duschen, Handtücher bekommst du von Dario ebenfalls ... 
Steht sogar auf der Internetseite der Villa Valania  --> _Dienstleistungen_

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2005)

@Stefan_SIT
Gut möglich, dass es die Sauna im Jahr 2001 noch nicht gab.


Die nächste Berghütte, die Kritik Verdient ist die Heilbronner Hütte im Verwall. Die Hütte selbst ist zwar eine Empfehlung wert, aber die Wirtsleute könnten sich ein bisschen mehr anstrengen. Ich war nun 2x dort, einmal war es extrem voll, beim anderen Mal waren ich und Superfriend die einzigen Gäste. Jedesmal wurde ich sehr unfreundlich bedient und fühlte mich als Gast unerwünscht. Das ist schade, denn die Hütte ist teilweise renoviert und sehr modern. Die Lage ist auch sehr schön.
Die Heilbronner Hütte hier im "Abgewöhn"-Thread zu nennen ist vielleicht etwas hart, aber mir fiel sie gerade ein.

Eher passen würden hier meine Erlebnisse in der Kreuzwiesenhütte am Astjoch, aber die erzähle ich später mal ...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Haunert (23. August 2005)

Das mit der Körperplege wird heutzutage eh überbewertet !
Vor 50 Jahren gabs keine Duschen - was haben die damals gemacht - hatten sicherlich weniger Allergien.

Einmal in der Woche reicht vollkommen - auch der Umwelt zu Liebe !


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2005)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal in der Woche reicht vollkommen - auch der Umwelt zu Liebe !


Wir reden hier vom Alpencross! Da sehe ich das etwas lockerer. 
Zu Hause dusche ich auch nur an Weihnachten und Ostern


----------



## Waschbaer (23. August 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Hause dusche ich auch nur an Weihnachten und Ostern



Ob es nötig ist, oder nicht!


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2005)

Also, soviel ist schonmal klar......nächstes Jahr Übernachtung in der Villa Valania!! Hab mir gerade die Homepage angeschaut....suuuuuper!
Fubbes, danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Strider (23. August 2005)

Wir fanden die Heilbronner hütte genial (toller trockenraum!) Die mannschaft hat uns auch sehr freundlich behandelt!
Die Villa Valania fanden wir auch gut, allerdings haben wir fast 70 Euro gezahlt, was ich nicht gerade günstig finde. Als AV mitglied zahlt man auf ner Hütte inkusive essen nicht mal die hälfte.


----------



## BikerOnline (13. Juli 2009)

Das Rifugio Viola muss man als Erlebnis-Gastronomie auffassen. Man kommt dort an, der Wirt fragt, ob man essen wolle, was Biker eigentlich immer mit ja beantworten. Was man essen möchte, steht nicht zur Diskussion. Dann wird aufgetischt: Polenta, Salsiccia, 1L Wasser, 1L Rotwein, dann folgt der Käse, und eben der Kaffee und zuletzt noch der Schnaps. Freu dich drauf, das Essen ist gut und seeehr reichlich, der Preis fast geschenkt! Schlafen möchte ich dort aber nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. August 2009)

Ritzinger Hütte:

Wir sind nach dem Salzkammerguttrophy-Wochenende noch in der Gegend rumgekurbelt und bei der Ritzinger Hütte vorbei gekommen (dort kann man auch übernachten). 
Die Wirtin war der Oberhammer: sie hat sich _rührend _um mich gekümmert, mir u.a. ihre Euterschmiere (für die Kühe!) für meine wunde Sitzfläche angeboten:





Diese umwerfende Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit muss hier einfach erwähnt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (14. August 2009)

Wenn Ihr die Hütten so toll findet, warum sind sie dann zum abgewöhnen? 

Karsten


----------



## transalbi (14. August 2009)

Eigentlich ist das Thema ja "Berghütten zum Abgewöhnen". Da hat die Heidelberger Hütte wohl allerbeste Karten, dicht gefolgt von der Heilbronner Hütte. Preise sind die reinste Abzocke. Und ich denke noch mit Grauen an die Massenlager.

Albi


----------



## Skwal (16. August 2009)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ritzinger Hütte:
> 
> Wir sind nach dem Salzkammerguttrophy-Wochenende noch in der Gegend rumgekurbelt und bei der Ritzinger Hütte vorbei gekommen (dort kann man auch übernachten).
> Die Wirtin war der Oberhammer: sie hat sich _rührend _um mich gekümmert, mir u.a. ihre Euterschmiere (für die Kühe!) für meine wunde Sitzfläche angeboten:
> ...



zum ABGEWÖHNEN war der Titel, nicht VERWÖHNEN...


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Thema ja "Berghütten zum Abgewöhnen". Da hat die Heidelberger Hütte wohl allerbeste Karten, dicht gefolgt von der Heilbronner Hütte. Preise sind die reinste Abzocke. Und ich denke noch mit Grauen an die Massenlager.
> 
> Albi


Hi Andreas, diese Probleme bestehen ja auf fast allen Hütten, die auf Haupt-Routen liegen. Deswegen muss die Hütte selbst aber nicht schlecht sein.

Heilbronner Hütte fand ich 2x mies, bei unterschiedlichen Wirtsleuten. Einmal war es proppenvoll, das andere mal waren Superfriend und ich die einzigen Gäste. Wir haben uns nicht besonders willkommen gefühlt.

Die Heidelberger war zwar auch randvoll (1998), aber wenigstens habe ich mich dort als Gast gefühlt.

Ein paar meiner "Highlights", die ich auf keinen Fall weiterempfehlen will:
Rifugio Val Viola (wurde schon genannt), Kreuzwiesenhütte (fast wie ein Kuhstall), Rifugio Filtzi (auf dem Monte Finonchio).
Da immer viel von den jeweiligen Pächtern abhängt, kann sich die Situation aber auch ändern.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Superfriend (17. August 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ein paar meiner "Highlights", die ich auf keinen Fall weiterempfehlen will:
> Rifugio Val Viola (wurde schon genannt), (...)



Also ich fand es dort extrem cool, Daniel! OK, Komfort sieht anders aus, aber das war diejenige Berghütte in den Alpen, die den meisten Abenteuer-Flair hat und die abgeschiedenste Hütte, in der ich beim Biken bis jetzt übernachtet habe. Dass wir die Hütte mit einer aufgedrehten Schulklasse teilen musste (Fubbes und ich waren 2004 zusammen dort) kann man der Hütte an sich ja nicht anlasten. Und das Essen an dem Abend fand ich, glaube ich, extrem gut und für die Verhältnisse, die den Wirtsleuten da oben zur Verfügung stehen recht liebevoll gemacht!

Ich war im Frühjahr zu Fuß im Hohen Atlas in Marokko unterwegs. Nach einer Hüttenübernachtung dort schockt mich in den Alpen nichts mehr, glaube ich .


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2009)

Hi Christian, du hast zwar recht, dennoch würde ich dort nicht mehr übernachten.
Immerhin gibt es einen schönen Bergsee zum baden und runterkühlen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (17. August 2009)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Ich war im Frühjahr zu Fuß im Hohen Atlas in Marokko unterwegs. Nach einer Hüttenübernachtung dort schockt mich in den Alpen nichts mehr, glaube ich .



Dann fahr mal nach Equador und besuch die Hütte am Cotopaxi, da ist die Hütte am Toubkal ein Wellnesshotel dagegen.

Da bekommst du einen dreckigen Topf zum Selberkochen nur nur unter militanter Zuhilfenahme deines Eispickels und für eine freie Gasflamme muß man noch rabiater auftretten.

Aber zum Thema:

Die größte Scheißhütte, die ich in den Alpen kenne, ist die Falkenhütte im Karwendel. Meine Meinung ist sicherlich von bergsteigerischer Seite geprägt, aber der DAV ist ja wohl ein Bergsteigerverein.
Zur Begehung einer Klettertour an der Laliederespitze (Wandhöhe ca. 800 m) wollten wir natürlich früh aufbrechen. Antwort des Wirtes "Frühstück gibts erst um 8.00". Unserm Ansinnen nach Frühstück um 6.00 Uhr wurde erst nach mehrmaligen, heftigem Nachbohren wie folgt nachgekommen "Dann stell ich euch halt was in der Küche hin". In der Früh bot sich und dann folgendes Bild als "Frühstück für 2 Personen": 1/2 l nicht mal lauwarmes Wasser in der Thermoskanne, 2 Teebeutel, 3 vertrocknete Scheiben Brot, 2 Minipäckchen Butter, 1 Minipäckchen Marmelade, kein Licht und arschkalt. Und das alles für den regulären Frühstückspreis, den wir natürlich am Vorabend zu entrichten hatten.

Ich komm sicherlich viel auf Hütten rum, aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Gruß,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2009)

Ein Erlebnis aus der Rif. Val Fraele: 
Auf der Suche nach einer Übernachtung bin ich rein, kommt der Wirt maulend aus der Küche, in schweißdreckigem stinkendem Unterhemd, Fluppe im Mund. Meine Frage nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit habe ich stecken lassen. Wir sind dann in der Villa Valania gelandet.


----------



## Buhl (17. August 2009)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Die größte Scheißhütte, die ich in den Alpen kenne, ist die Falkenhütte im Karwendel. Meine Meinung ist sicherlich von bergsteigerischer Seite geprägt, aber der DAV ist ja wohl ein Bergsteigerverein.


 
Die Falkenhütte ist natürlich ein Klassiker schlecht hin im Karwendel. Wahrscheinlich haste als Bergsteiger ja auch Buhls Buch gelesen, wie er damals in aller Herrgottsfrühe von der Falkenhütte raus ist und die Laliderer Spitzen bestiegen hat.

Nur, wer steigt denn heute noch in aller Frühe im Karwendel auf Berge? Das sind doch alles keine Bergsteigerhütten mehr (auch das Karwendelhaus nicht), sondern dienen den Touris und den Bikern als Attraktion auf ihren "knüppelharten" Karwendelrunden. Also ein bisschen Nostalgie und ansonsten pures Geldmachen.

Ansonsten finde ich den Thread hier schwer verweichlicht. Wenn ich als Biker auf einer großen Runde oder einem Cross bin, weiss ich einfach, was ich auf einer Hütte erwarten möchte: Panorama und hoffentlich abends reichlich was zum Essen. Alles andere ist Nebensache. Wenn ich Komfort und Wirtschaftlichkeit will, nächtige ich im Tal. Ich würde auch niemals als Biker auf die Idee kommen, nur auf Hütten zu übernachten.

Also, stellt euch nicht so an mit eurer zig tausend Euro teuren Bike-Ausrüstung und kommt mal wieder ein wenig zum Existenziellen runter.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (17. August 2009)

@Buhl

Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Beim Biken verzichte ich tunlichst auf  jegliche Hüttenübernachtung.
Beim Bergsteigen lässt sichs leider nicht, oder nur unter großen Aufwand (= schwerer Rucksack) vermeiden.

Aber vielleicht sterben solche Anachronisten wie ich, die noch ins Karwendel zu Klettern gehen eh bald aus, und dann ists sowieso Wurst. 

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Egmatinger (17. August 2009)

Also, stellt euch nicht so an mit eurer zig tausend Euro teuren Bike-Ausrüstung und kommt mal wieder ein wenig zum Existenziellen runter.

Haha, das sagt der Richtige


----------



## Superfriend (17. August 2009)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal nach Equador und besuch die Hütte am Cotopaxi, da ist die Hütte am Toubkal ein Wellnesshotel dagegen.



Das geht nicht, denn ich habe mir am Toubkal geschworen, nie wieder bergsteigen zu gehen.

Zurück zum Thema: Wenn wir schon beim Karwendel sind, wie ist eigentlich die Plumsjochhütte? Habe da schon schlimmes gehört, bin bis jetzt aber nur vorbeigefahren.


----------



## crank! (18. August 2009)

Waren letztes Jahr auf der Plumsjochhütte. Die war eigentlich ganz ok. Kein Luxus, aber schön abgeschieden mit einem tollen Alpenpanorama. 

Sehr schön ist auch die Hochzeitssuite in einem kleinen alleinstehenden Häuschen. Ist wohl aber nur für Honeymooner.

Schlafplätze im Obergeschoss auf Stockbetten. Die gesamte obere Etage ist ein Raum in dem alle schlafen. Bettzeug wird gestellt. Essen gibt es bis 18 Uhr, da danach das Feuer im Ofen aus ist. Duschen haben die auch 2 Stück. Allerdings auch eher einfach gehalten und kosten ~2 EUR extra. Strom gibt es keinen. Licht nur über Gaslampen.

Ich würde da auch nochmal übernachten.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2009)

Die Hütte ist rustikal und es gibt auch sicher nettere Wirtsleute als die von der Plumshütte. Aber eine Einkehr lohnt allemal, das Panorma ist schön, der Topfenstrudel schmeckt gut und wer´s mag, kriegt auch ein super Schnittlauchbrot. Und man kann mal Hühner betteln sehen...


----------



## zwetschi (26. September 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, wir sind dran vorbeigefahren.....wenn man aber die Schotterstraße Richtung Torre di Fraele nimmt wo es dann später hinunter nach Valdidentro-Isolaccia-Bormio geht, dann kommt nach dem See auf der rechten Seite ein weiteres Rifugio....hab mir leider nicht den Namen gemerkt, sah aber einladend aus.
> 
> Zum Rifugio Fraele.....darüber habe ich in einigen Wandereforen üble Sachen gelesen! Schmutzig, ungenießbares Essen, unfreundlich.....
> 
> ...


!Rifugio Fraele!

offenbar ist am Rifugio Fraele einen Pächter/Besitzerwechsel erfolgt.
Per Telefon haben wir für eine Nacht reserviert. Alles hat wunderbar geklappt.
Wir sind sehr freundlich empfangen worden, die Zimmer sind ok, das Essen gut.
Einen extra Nachtisch hat es für uns auch noch gegeben.

Das Rifugio kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## zwetschi (26. September 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ein Erlebnis aus der Rif. Val Fraele:
> Auf der Suche nach einer Übernachtung bin ich rein, kommt der Wirt maulend aus der Küche, in schweißdreckigem stinkendem Unterhemd, Fluppe im Mund. Meine Frage nach einer Übernachtungsmöglichkeit habe ich stecken lassen. Wir sind dann in der Villa Valania gelandet.


!Rifugio Fraele!
Offenbar gab es einen Besitzer/Pächterwechsel am Rifuigo Fraele.
Wir haben das Rifugio telefonisch reserviert.
Alles hat bestens funktioniert.
Wir wurden freundlich empfangen.
Einen extra Nachtisch hat man uns nach dem Essen auch noch serviert.
Die Zimmer waren ok, das Rifugio können wir nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBike (5. Oktober 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...
> Ein paar meiner "Highlights", die ich auf keinen Fall weiterempfehlen will:
> Rifugio Val Viola (wurde schon genannt), Kreuzwiesenhütte (fast wie ein Kuhstall)
> ...



Ich habe vorgestern auf der Kreuzwiesenhuette uebernachtet.
Die Huette wurde 2008 renoviert und umgebaut. Sauber, freundlich und mit fairen Preisen. Es gibt sogar ein Saunahaeusschen neben dem Hauptgebaeude. Ich kann die Huette uneingeschraenkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Oktober 2009)

Krimmler-Tauernhaus:

http://www.krimmler-tauernhaus.at/

- Ständiger Toursiten-Bus-Verkehr durchs Tal (Nationalpark Taxi )
- Völlig überlaufenes Haus
- Völlig überfordertes Personal
- Tagsüber Rentner-Ausflugziel

Persönliches Fazit: Nie wieder. Weder durch das Tal noch ins Tauernhaus.


----------



## Meri66 (12. Oktober 2009)

Martin Busch Hütte - teuer & ungemütlich  - sagen wir mal so: abendessen ging noch - aber das Frühstück für den Preis eine absolute frechheit.
Kurzum, von all den vielen Alpencross und Hüttenübernachtungen war dies mit abstand die schlechteste-


----------

